# Hardest games ever?



## Nitrox (Jun 1, 2009)

What video games have you played that are so ridiculously difficult and frustrating that hey have made you want to throw the control pad across the room (or mouse for our pc gamers here)?


----------



## Bound (Jun 1, 2009)

Soul Calibur IV's tower of lost souls. Impossible

Unreal Tournament 3 is ridiculous on the hardest setting.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

All the Halo's in expert mode....

Just enough frustrating to make you want to smash your x-box to pieces


----------



## sami (Jun 1, 2009)

Battle Squadron (Genesis)
Radiant Silvergun (Saturn)
Ikaruga (DC/GC)
Mortal Kombat 3+ (1 player mode) Computer cheats like fookin HELL!!

lots more, but those came to mind first.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 1, 2009)

It depends. I mean, *Resident Evil 5* feels very difficult on Professional mode (especially when you face the Ndasu), but otherwise it is pretty alright. The same with *GTA IV*, in which there are missions you feel like you wanted to break the controller and all.


On second thought, this old aracde game *1943* was pretty damn hard on single player mode. I could never reach the Yamato if I was playing it alone.


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 1, 2009)

This is a toughy, "Hard" games like Deus Ex, I can complete on Realistic with ease.

But I tend to suck at most games people are good at.

I'm about to play Mass Effect and Dead Space, so those should be pretty easy ? I dunno, I don't play many videogames.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 1, 2009)

All the XBox Ninja Gaiden games. Notoriously hard. They're beatable I guess  but they do give you a full workout. 

Super Mario 2 (or lost levels outside Japan) on NES. 

Pocky and Rocky 1 (kikikaikai) on SNES, second one was rather easy. 

Young Merlin on SNES... what the hell? 

And some more I can't remember.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 1, 2009)

Battletoads


----------



## Petef2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden/NG2 on Master Ninja mode.

My god they took some beating.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Ikaruga. 

The Panzer Dragoon games make you be good at them to do well. 

Devil May Cry on Dante Must Die mode is pretty tough.


----------



## Spondus (Jun 1, 2009)

Star Wars on the game boy (the original). I think it also came out on the NES, its not even funny how frustrating that game is


----------



## sami (Jun 1, 2009)

God of War on god mode.... jesus man!


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2009)

One Must Fall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 1, 2009)

That "secret" balance test on Wii Fit. I'm never gonna get that shit.


----------



## shredthelight91 (Jun 1, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> That "secret" balance test on Wii Fit. I'm never gonna get that shit.



fucking lol!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 1, 2009)

F Zero GX on Gamecube is fucking hard. It took me about 30 attempts to do the first mission!


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 1, 2009)

I Wanna Be the Guy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

/thread


----------



## sami (Jun 1, 2009)

^if you wanna go into homemade/hacked roms, I nominate Super Metroid Redesign and Link to the Past: Parallel Worlds!!


----------



## 777 (Jun 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> All the Halo's in expert mode....
> 
> Just enough frustrating to make you want to smash your x-box to pieces



Halo on legendary is easy


----------



## Benjo230 (Jun 1, 2009)

I Wanna Be The Guy...

Deffinatly THE hardest game known to man


----------



## Shinto (Jun 1, 2009)

I can safely say that the hardest game I've played is Time Splitters 2. I can't get past the factory level on normal mode (co-op too). But then again, I cheated on OoT by skipping the hardest part of the Water Temple  .


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 1, 2009)

Shinto said:


> I can safely say that the hardest game I've played is Time Splitters 2. I can't get past the factory level on normal mode (co-op too). But then again, I cheated on OoT by skipping the hardest part of the Water Temple  .



Also, it gets my vote for BEST GAME EVAR!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2009)

Halo was a joke, especially on legendary 

What really pissed me off was Ninja Gaiden, that pissed me off to no end.


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden & Ninja Gaiden 2 are currently topping my list as I'm redoing 2 right now on Warrior after not playing 360 for like 4 months, so I really haven't gotten back into my fighting groove.

Halo 1 on Legendary is fucking ridiculous at how easy it is, and 3 is just infuriating cause you've got a million different things happening


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 2, 2009)

Track and Field (WITHOUT the power toothbrush guys)


----------



## jymellis (Jun 2, 2009)

ummm i cant believe no one mentioned this fuking game



MYST


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 2, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Also, it gets my vote for BEST GAME EVAR!!!


 Just can't wait until I can emulate it, then multiplayer TS2 madness on my comp


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 2, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden II on Acolyte is very easy, except for one or two bosses who can only be beaten through luck. Call of Duty 4 and 5 on Hardened and above are stupidly hard. contrary to popular belief both Gears of War games are actually very easy on Insane mode.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 2, 2009)

NANACA?CRASH!! - Unofficial mirror site

If your looking about having 9000 meters


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 2, 2009)

Tomb Raider 1
Gears of War on Insane


And Cat Mario. Fuck that shit.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 2, 2009)

shredthelight91 said:


> fucking lol!



Swear to god, I can 1CC Ikaruga but that final balance test absolutely destroys me. Shigeru Miyamoto wants my soul.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 2, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Gears of War on Insane



really? have you completed it on Insane? I found it surprisingly easy, except for when you return to Marcus' house and it gets sieged by Locust, that bit took me 40+ times.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 2, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> What really pissed me off was Ninja Gaiden, that pissed me off to no end.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2009)

Quest for the Crown

It simply cannot be beaten.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 2, 2009)

R-Type Delta!!!
It was so hard that even on easy that it took me 2 years to beat it


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 2, 2009)

For me most arcade machines and console games that are ports from arcades are tough as they were/are engineered to make sure you die every three minutes but also keep you hooked so you empty your wallet into their machine. 

My fave hard games are the Ninja Gaiden series and StreetFighter 3 as the end boss reduces me to tears almost everytime! I think anything made by Konami or Capcom during their arcade heyday keeps the balance of being pretty tough whilst remaining playable. 

I have to give an honourary mention to Sonic the hedgehog though as I wouldn't say it's a hard game but imo it's level design is made to frustrate you and drive you out of your mind as one minute it's a blast running free picking up rings and the next your at the bottom of a pit of spikes!


----------



## yingmin (Jun 3, 2009)

No, seriously guys, it's Battletoads. That shit was crazy.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 3, 2009)

it's gotta be farcry 2 for me. at the start when you have fuck all money or guns... SO HARD!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2009)

Far Cry 2 is frustrating I'll give you that.


----------



## Origins (Jun 3, 2009)

*Devil May Cry 3.5* 
So much big assholes to kill that it just break my nerves.
I decided to stop playing at this game and I will never touch it ever..

*Painkiller* is also quite hard sometimes.
I was at a friend´s once, it was his turn to play. He got so pissed at some point that he took a hammer and made a hole in his bedroom wall 

Oh and speaking about breaking stuffs, I heard from my girlfriend that her brother (drummer of my band) used to take off games from the PS2 and smash them on the wall when he was pissed 
There is also some bite marks on his controller


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2009)

Kid Chameleon.

Has no one played this awesome game? Probably the hardest game I've ever played (that is actually beatable).


----------



## sami (Jun 3, 2009)

hahaha! I remember using the code in one of the first levels that warps you to the last boss. That game was definitely challenging!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2009)

Thrashmanzac said:


> it's gotta be farcry 2 for me. at the start when you have fuck all money or guns... SO HARD!



Surely you jest.



The early megamans, Ninja Gaiden (The original one, not the modern day), most of the NES stuff was actually challenging.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2009)

Naren said:


> Kid Chameleon.
> 
> Has no one played this awesome game? Probably the hardest game I've ever played (that is actually beatable).



It's not so much hard as it is too damn long. After fifty levels or so I stopped giving a shit



Tiger said:


> The early megamans, Ninja Gaiden (The original one, not the modern day), most of the NES stuff was actually cheap.



Fixed.


----------



## sami (Jun 3, 2009)

"cheap"



I love the first two NES Ninja Gaidens. But yeah, the first one was definitely CHEAP!


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2009)

The 3D versions are cheap in places too, but those fucking birds in the NES games will always hold a special place in my heart. Y'know, the ones that respawn over every goddamn hole in the game. Man, fuck those birds.

Add pretty much any shmup by Raizing to the list - the difficulty is based on a "rank" system where scoring well and not dying increases the difficulty incrementally, to the point where you have to deliberately die regularly if you ever want to see the end of the game. I understand the concept but punishing people for not sucking is a horrible way to impliment it.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Fixed.



If you cant stand the heat, get out of the fire.


----------



## sami (Jun 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> those fucking birds in the NES games will always hold a special place in my heart.



 same here. For some reason, the sound of when you get hit is really an insult only when hit by them. SHPAWRRRR!!


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> It's not so much hard as it is too damn long. After fifty levels or so I stopped giving a shit



No, it's hard. It's also long, but it's hard. 103 levels if I remember correctly. And they get harder and harder as you go. I've beaten the game before (despite being insanely hard, it was one of my favorites on the Genesis) and the fourth section of the game (the last section) is satanically hard. And just cheap in a lot of places, like where they'll lead you off into a really out-of-the-way place far away from anywhere only to find out that the flag is on the other side and there is no way to get there now and you're out of time. Or, the "Too bad" signs that appeared beyond a fence where there was no way out and you'd get crushed by the wall of death. Or just sadistic stuff that they'd put in levels that you can't imagine why anyone would add.

Like around the 90th level or so, there is this one level that I played through about 50 times before I beat it. Just thinking about that level pisses me off.


----------



## cyril v (Jun 3, 2009)

this game is fucking stupid silly hard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone bother to complete Ninja Gaiden 3 on the NES? Not only was it hard but it sucked so badly I didn't bother after the 3rd Stage. 

The first one was good, the second one despite my favoirte of the 3 was a bit too easy. 

First 3 Megaman games were easy. It didn't get hard until Megaman 4 and 5. 6 was easy though.


----------



## Sindwulf (Jun 3, 2009)

Marble Madness drove me up the freaking wall a number of times. I never finished that one.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sindwulf said:


> Marble Madness drove me up the freaking wall a number of times. I never finished that one.


 I never finished Snake, Rattle & Roll either. That fucking foot is relentless!


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> First 3 Megaman games were easy. It didn't get hard until Megaman 4 and 5. 6 was easy though.



 I thought Megaman 1 was the hardest of all the Megamans and that Megaman 5 was the easiest.


----------



## sami (Jun 3, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Anyone bother to complete Ninja Gaiden 3 on the NES? Not only was it hard but it sucked so badly I didn't bother after the 3rd Stage.
> 
> The first one was good, the second one despite my favoirte of the 3 was a bit too easy.
> 
> First 3 Megaman games were easy. It didn't get hard until Megaman 4 and 5. 6 was easy though.



Yeah, NJ3 left a bad taste in my mouth. What's up with that special weapon where the two curved lines go up and down? I did like that they added a power-up that gave you a slash extension. Reminded me of Strider. Still though I didn't beat it without cheating. It seemed more like they were hashing for $$$ when making 3.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 3, 2009)

Naren said:


> I thought Megaman 1 was the hardest of all the Megamans and that Megaman 5 was the easiest.


 
Maybe it was that damn Select button glitch that made it too easy. Take that out and it was probably moderate. Didn't play 5 enough to fully get used to it. Megaman 2 was the easiest IMO.


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Maybe it was that damn Select button glitch that made it too easy. Take that out and it was probably moderate. Didn't play 5 enough to fully get used to it. Megaman 2 was the easiest IMO.



I owned 1-6 and I thought 1 was, by far, the hardest. My favorite was Mega Man 3, though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2009)

Naren said:


> I owned 1-6 and I thought 1 was, by far, the hardest. My favorite was Mega Man 3, though.


 
Agreed with 3 being the best. I just thought 1 was easy when I abused the pause glitch on the bosses, and used the platform generator on every large pit like Iceman's stage and Willy Castle 1 and 4. Yeah I cheated.


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't even know what the "pause" glitch is.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2009)

Naren said:


> I don't even know what the "pause" glitch is.


 
It was a glitch that involved the Select button. EG, you hit Iceman with an Electro Shock, pause the game while the lightning is going through Iceman, then unpause, another hit will magically register. Abusing this glitch makes bosses die in 1 hit. 

Of course the Select Pause button was removed in Megaman 2 onwards... 

Admittedly, it did make the game less challenging thus less enjoyable.


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2009)

Then why did you use it?  Don't do things that make you .

I didn't even know about that glitch and none of my friends did either. I might have used it on Megaman 1 if I'd known about it, just because it was the hardest of all the Megamans.


----------



## forelander (Jun 4, 2009)

I just got the ROM for strider from mega drive (genesis) back in the day, maybe it's because I'm not using a proper controller but goddamn this game is ridiculous.


----------



## Harry (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone ever beaten Doom 2 on Nightmare difficulty? I've never met a person in real life that has.


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2009)

i was about to say ninja gaiden as well

not played it myself but my friend tells me it made him want to eat babies/kittens/puppies


----------



## forelander (Jun 4, 2009)

Possibly not the hardest game overall, but certainly one of the hardest things I've had to do in a game was beating the facility level in goldeneye in under 2:05 minutes on the hardest difficulty to get the god mode cheat. That was fucking ridiculous. Everything would go right and the fucking doctor was no where to be found raaagh. Makes me mad just thinking about it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

^ haha yeah I remember that.


----------



## forelander (Jun 4, 2009)

I can still remember all the little tricks too...out the vent, down the stairs, mine on the door, detonate and under the stairs, kill the guard get the key through the explosion open the door, book it through the corridor (holding c left or right and moving at an angle as it's faster) and so on. I musta attempted that at least 1000 times .


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

it took me a fair few tries but I don't think it took me 1000


----------



## brainchild (Jun 4, 2009)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time N64.
could not for the life of me get past the water temple.....makes my eye twitch just thinking about it


----------



## Elysian (Jun 4, 2009)

Naren said:


> I thought Megaman 1 was the hardest of all the Megamans and that Megaman 5 was the easiest.



I think Megaman 2 was the easiest, since it was the only one I could beat  Megaman 9(the new one released on XBL/Wii/PSN) has got to be the hardest game I have ever played though. I can't even beat a level!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2009)

Naren said:


> Then why did you use it?  Don't do things that make you .
> 
> I didn't even know about that glitch and none of my friends did either. I might have used it on Megaman 1 if I'd known about it, just because it was the hardest of all the Megamans.


 
I was only 9 and cheats were considered gold back then. 

Of course the hardest part of that game was Gutsman's stage (the platform pit at the start).


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Jun 4, 2009)

Getting all 1000 gamerscore for Final Fantasy IIIX and beating FEAR on expert without dying. Impossible!


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jun 5, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> I Wanna Be the Guy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> /thread



QFT. Though, I've actually almost beat the entire thing...can't beat the stupid motherbrain, but roommate actually made it all the way to The Guy.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jun 7, 2009)

73 posts and no one has mentioned CONTRA?


----------



## Shinto (Jun 7, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> I Wanna Be the Guy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> /thread





> Also, while playing on Medium mode, The Kid's hair has a pink bow in it, and any save points exclusive to Medium difficulty are labeled "WUSS" instead of "SAVE".


----------



## yingmin (Jun 7, 2009)

BinaryTox1n said:


> 73 posts and no one has mentioned CONTRA?


Up up down down....


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jun 8, 2009)

Every game is easy if you cheat.

Cheater.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 8, 2009)

> All the Halo's in expert mode....





> it's gotta be farcry 2 for me. at the start when you have fuck all money or guns... SO HARD!



The Halo series and Far Cry 2 aren't hard games. Just confusing at times or a major pain in the ass when at every corner there's a freaking guard post which wouldn't be a problem but even after you scout it enemies keep respawning once you leave and... I'll stop there.



> Possibly not the hardest game overall, but certainly one of the hardest things I've had to do in a game was beating the facility level in goldeneye in under 2:05 minutes on the hardest difficulty to get the god mode cheat. That was fucking ridiculous. Everything would go right and the fucking doctor was no where to be found raaagh. Makes me mad just thinking about it.



I haven't played that game in years but it reminds me of that mission where you start of in the prison cell and Natalya follows you around the level, getting in your line of fire and somehow never gets hit by enemy fire.

Some hard games i've played are umm... 

Shinobi (I probably just sucked at it)

Ridge Racer 6 (The achievements where you have to do every race with every class of car and come first without touching any walls or cars)

R-Type (There's just so many bullets and enemies and everything one the screen it's overwhelming)

Metal Slug (On one token... Oh... Joy...)


----------



## masher (Jun 8, 2009)

dawn of war: dark crusade...... so repetitive and hard, maybe i just lose motivation


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 8, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I never finished Snake, Rattle & Roll either. That fucking foot is relentless!



snake rattle and roll was a very fun game until you got to the ice foot and shit like that. Then it was more just tedious trying to hit it as many times as possibly when it would come down. Me and my brother beat that game and decided never to play it again lol.



BinaryTox1n said:


> 73 posts and no one has mentioned CONTRA?




Contra, and super c were two of my favorite games. I dont see how anybody could beat that game with 5 lives and only 2 continues without using any cheats. We always used game genie when we played it ( i was 7).


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 8, 2009)

BinaryTox1n said:


> 73 posts and no one has mentioned CONTRA?


I hate contra 
I never made it past the fishy-thing...
But I had it borrowed so I couldn't play it long enough


----------



## alecisonfire (Jun 8, 2009)

brainchild said:


> Zelda: Ocarina of Time N64.
> could not for the life of me get past the water temple.....makes my eye twitch just thinking about it



haha when i was in like 6th grade i would beat the water temple for my friends for $5. you'd be surprised at how much i made haha


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 16, 2009)

Water Temple wasn't that hard. 

Anyone remember how hard Super Ghouls and Ghosts on the SNES was? Get the damn Bracelet, die and lose it and if you don't have it by the final stage, the princess sends you on your merry way... ALL THE WAY BACK TO THE START OF THE GAME! 

Also the original Ganbare Goemon (Mystical Ninja) on SNES was pretty damn hard too.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 23, 2009)

Doom 2 in nightmare mode

Top Gun (nintendo 8-bit)

TMNT (nintendo 8-bit)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 23, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Doom 2 in nightmare mode
> 
> Top Gun (nintendo 8-bit)
> 
> TMNT (nintendo 8-bit)


 
I got up to Shredder in TMNT... yeah it was too hard. 

And the hardest part about Top Gun was landing the damn plane.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 23, 2009)

Majoras Mask.


----------



## ToniS (Jun 29, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> The Halo series and Far Cry 2 aren't hard games. Just confusing at times or a major pain in the ass when at every corner there's a freaking guard post which wouldn't be a problem but even after you scout it enemies keep respawning once you leave and... I'll stop there.



I was so disappointed by Far Cry 2 since I loved the first one. I mean, how much driving through boring deserts can you do? and what about the AI which detects you from mile away if you make a single noise. AARGH  It had potential, but they blew it.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 30, 2009)

Kid Chameleon for the Sega Genesis (Mega Drive).

Hard as hell and too long without a save feature. Became a lot easier on emulators but it was a pain in the ass to finish it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 6, 2009)

The 10 Most Irritatingly Impossible Old-School Video Games | Cracked.com

This should have been posted ages ago...


----------



## sami (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude, some of those games aren't impossible on that list!

Did I already mention Ikaruga? Can't get past the 2nd level... ON EASY >_<


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 6, 2009)

sami said:


> Dude, some of those games aren't impossible on that list!
> 
> Did I already mention Ikaruga? Can't get past the 2nd level... ON EASY >_<


 
Yeah I know, just very hard. 

Battletoads was difficult but not impossible (significantly easier with warps and the extra 5 lives), but definitely a massive challenge. Arctic Cavern was hard, and I got to the dark tower...


----------

